# finally bought one



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alkiax said:


> Bought a white with tan interior. Sunroof and conv package for 23,333. Not to bad of a deal. Now to find the money and start doing fun stuff to it.


Yes, congrats and welcome to the forum! You made an excellent choice.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to CT! Post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

alkiax said:


> Bought a white with tan interior. Sunroof and conv package for 23,333. Not to bad of a deal. Now to find the money and start doing fun stuff to it.


*C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S !!!*
Does your new Cruze Diesel also include the Convenience and Enhanced Safety packages? Any other options??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats! Seems like a very good price for a diesel.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

It has some aero kit. And tinted windows. No safety package or nav as I didn't really see a need for them. Any must dos for a noobie.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool , we do like pics here so do us the honor of posting up some pics .. Please !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

alkiax said:


> Any must dos for a noobie.


The main thing is *DO NOT LET IT RUN OUT OF FUEL* as getting a diesel running again after running out is not a simple refill.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! Welcome to the "club".


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats! Welcome to the forum, there is nothing that has to be done, just drive it and enjoy!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on purchase and price! Welcome to the forums. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

alkiax said:


> It has some aero kit. And tinted windows. No safety package or nav as I didn't really see a need for them. Any must dos for a noobie.


The aero kit is most likely the ECO aerodynamic package.

Front lower grill shutters that close at speed - reduces the effective frontal cross section of the car
Belly panels to smooth out the air flow underneath the car
Possibly a half inch lower ride height when compared to a non-RS LT or LTZ.

I don't know if the CDT has the lower ride height but it definitely has the first two options.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

welcome to the cruze club


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome diesel brother.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

awesome! You'll love iiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, that was a good price. Mid 23's plus a few minor options seems to be typical. A hard bargainer and a motivated dealer might get into the high 22's.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow! Great price on one of the best cars made in the good ole USA! Have fun and hang out here for all the best tips on appearance, maintenance and driving...you'll enjoy it...guaranteed!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats! Same colors as mine!


----------



## bauerpower (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought a New Silver Cruze Diesel today. You guys all helped me so much in my decision as I lurked at this forum for the past couple of weeks. Pick the car up Wednesday as tomorrow they are applying paint protection, undercoating (lots of sanded roads in the winter here) and leather protection (got those light leather seats and this should help with those Jeans stains)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bauerpower said:


> I bought a New Silver Cruze Diesel today. You guys all helped me so much in my decision as I lurked at this forum for the past couple of weeks. Pick the car up Wednesday as tomorrow they are applying paint protection, undercoating (lots of sanded roads in the winter here) and leather protection (got those light leather seats and this should help with those Jeans stains)


Congrats! You made a great choice, but then again I am biased haha


----------

